# Piaranhas Natural Habitat Pictures



## Ivan (Feb 13, 2007)

Sorry guys for taking so long. I was on a fishing trip.
Ivan Mikolji


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Man that sh*t is nice as hell and also


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

great pics ivan, i like also that you described whats going on, thanks for that info, and the pics


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

theres some great shots ive man your living the piranha keepers dream


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

awsome pics looks like a good place to go for a vacation


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for sharing Ivan....I might have a few questions for you but I will pm them.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

great pictures....thanks for sharing


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Simply amazing... thank you very much for sharing these with the community!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

wow amazing pictures that serra looks awsome


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

That would be a bad ass vacation!!!


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Man that looks killer.., I would love to go someday !!!!!!

Great pics.......
thanks,
R.T.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

So would the caribe i have rite now feel more at home if i was to take out all the plants i have in my tank, and just keep the driftwood?

hmm


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

I want to go there for a visit sometime.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

one day I will go there... that is the one place I have to do b4 I die. awesome picts Ivan


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Wikkit photos and info Ivan, keep em coming


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Incredible pics and captions!


----------



## Aasgaard (Nov 22, 2006)

Very nice, thanks for posting!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Fantastic pictures! Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

those are some cool pics, thanks for shareing them


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I would love to go on a catch and release fishing trip to check out piranhas in thier natural habitat, well if I could take some home with me alive than forget about the release part ha ha! Awsome thread.




























I wish I could be there.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Hmm what a dream, i love fishing, but fishing for piranhas...........Heaven!


----------



## xxwhookiddxx (Jan 10, 2007)

i really want to try it this summer


----------



## wabash420 (Feb 27, 2007)

wow nice pic looks like fun but i like fishing wit a fishpoll


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Ivan,

Thanks for sharing those pics. Was wondering if you caught any S. Maculpinnis on this trip?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sweet pics had to be fun


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> HOLLYWOOD Posted Mar 9 2007, 09:58 PM
> Ivan,
> 
> Thanks for sharing those pics. Was wondering if you caught any S. Maculpinnis on this trip?


I'm not sure if it was on this trip, but they caught 1 S. neveriensis that Mr.Hannibal has in his collection. I'll ask him when he gets back if P. maculippinis was caught.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Those are some great pictures and I imagine the fishing trip must have been awesome. Thank you for sharing your pics with us.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

how many fish did u bring back??


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

That's sweet.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks a lot for those awsome pictures !


----------

